# Croc farmer decries carbon tax impost



## News Bot (Aug 31, 2012)

THE campaign against the carbon tax has reached the crocodiles of the Northern Territory, with a farmer of the animals saying it is upping his food bills.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-




















*Published On:* 31-Aug-12 06:04 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 31, 2012)

The only person who still believes this crap is Tony [ the sky is falling ] Abbott .


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 31, 2012)

Here here

remember the Qld mob complaing daylight saving was bleaching their curtains and confusing their chickens? Ha ha ha ha


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 31, 2012)

the carbon tax will affect a lot of people-I own a truck and diesel will go up about 10 cents per litre,to break it down the govt excise (read tax) will increase approx 7.5 cpl and the fuel rebate will decrease 2.5 cpl.meaning transport will be dearer and that is NOT a fairy tale.


----------



## Wrightpython (Aug 31, 2012)

I own a business and my prices have already had to rise, the good news is hopefully the bosses and owners of small business's won't have to cop the increases and can pass it all on to the dumbass consumer that voted this moronic gov in, in the first place, then when the get Australia moving party I mean liberals get in we won't have to reduce our prices so can get more off of the customer as payback for voting for the send Australia broke I mean labor party. My only fear is that just before they get voted into political oblivion they completely stuff the economy just out of spite just like the state gov labor did.


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 31, 2012)

The carbon tax is not there to make money , it is trying to make our biggest polluters clean up their act . They will only do it if it saves them money . The funds raised are being channeled back to offset the cost to average Australians . We have to do something now if we dont want our grandkids living in some sort horror future .

- - - Updated - - -

It amazes me how many otherwise rational people fall for a fear campaign . I almost hope the mad monk gets in so you can see how bad things will be . Almost .


----------



## Wrightpython (Aug 31, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> The carbon tax is not there to make money , it is trying to make our biggest polluters clean up their act . They will only do it if it saves them money . The funds raised are being channeled back to offset the cost to average Australians . We have to do something now if we dont want our grandkids living in some sort horror future .


Do you really believe the gov would bring in a tax that didn't make money, cAn you explain how a country that produces less than 1 percent of all man made carbon which is only 5 percent of all carbon produced( the oceans produce up to 90 percent of all carbon dioxide) then only the top 500 producers of nearly 1,600,000 business's in Australia then in 3 years time these business's will buy carbon credits from India at a dollar a ton, it's a joke. Have a look at your local paper in the car section they show carbon output per Kilometer. My car produces 1.6 kilograms per kilometer but only drinks 8 liters of fuel per 100ks that's 80mls per klm but produces 1.6kgs of gas per klm. The government weigh system doesn't quite add up to me, how are they going to know how much carbon someone produces since its hard to collect and weigh. Whole thing is a joke and just like that other joke in Canberra come September next year it will all be a bad memory. I actually hope she gets reelected that way labor can roll around in there own mess and not have libs bailing them out of debt again


----------



## Badass_Beardies (Aug 31, 2012)

There all the same, only a matter of who will bend us over harder!


----------



## -Peter (Sep 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> the oceans produce up to 90 percent of all carbon dioxide)



The ocean absorbs more carbon dioxide that it emits.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> The carbon tax is not there to make money , it is trying to make our biggest polluters clean up their act . They will only do it if it saves them money . The funds raised are being channeled back to offset the cost to average Australians . We have to do something now if we dont want our grandkids living in some sort horror future .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> .



If you believe the govt will somehow change the climate (which has been changing itself for thousands of years without our help)by imposing a TAX then you must really believe in the tooth fairy and the easter bunny.I do believe that humans are damaging the ENVIRONMENT but that is is a whole different ballgame to the CLIMATE.


----------



## Wrightpython (Sep 1, 2012)

-Peter said:


> The ocean absorbs more carbon dioxide that it emits.



Human CO2 is a tiny % of CO2 emissions
“The oceans contain 37,400 billion tons (GT) of suspended carbon, land biomass has 2000-3000 GT. The atpmosphere contains 720 billion tons of CO2 and humans contribute only 6 GT additional load on this balance. The oceans, land and atpmosphere exchange CO2 continuously so the additional load by humans is incredibly small. A small shift in the balance between oceans and air would cause a CO2 much more severe rise than anything we could produce.”
Manmade CO2 emissions are much smaller than natural emissions. Consumption of vegetation by animals & microbes accounts for about 220 gigatonnes of CO2 per year. Respiration by vegetation emits around 220 gigatonnes. The ocean releases about 332 gigatonnes. In contrast, when you combine the effect of fossil fuel burning and changes in land use, human CO2 emissions are only around 29 gigatonnes per year. However, natural CO2 emissions (from the ocean and vegetation) are balanced by natural absorptions (again by the ocean and vegetation). Land plants absorb about 450 gigatonnes of CO2 per year and the ocean absorbs about 338 gigatonnes. This keeps atmospheric CO2 levels in rough balance.

Correct you are, and i am happy to stand corrected


----------



## Dreaper (Sep 1, 2012)

apparently termites and livestock produce the most carbon. i say we tax them. useless jobless termites not paying taxes.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 1, 2012)

I can't believe how much misinformation and just plain c*@p some people, will spout.

And I am not going to fully explain it at the moment because I'm watching the F1 qualifying, however here are a few points.

The Oceans act as a carbon dioxide sink, they absorb CO2 from the atmosphere yes, but only up to a point, there is such a thing as over saturation of the oceans.

The absorption rate of CO2 in water decreases as the temperature increases, therefore with the potential and most likely probable increase in temperature due to the enhanced greenhouse effect, i.e. less latent heat leaving the upper atmosphere due to the increased absorption by atmospheric CO2, methane and water vapour, this will cause the ocean to emit CO2 adding to the human impact.

Coal, Oil, all the underground fossil fuels that acted as historic carbon sinks, these fuels are the ones currently being burnt by humans for anthropogenic uses. This is why, since the industrial revolution, the atmospheric carbon dioxide has almost doubled over baseline levels.

These are the facts, none of the bulls*t fear campaign as often cited by politicians.

People are always going to make up their own minds, but I honestly can't believe how many otherwise intelligent Australians get caught up in politics and the Liberal vs Labour debate instead of good policy vs bad policy.


----------



## wokka (Sep 2, 2012)

The fossil fuel carbon sinks have taken millions of years to accumulate which gives the environment a chance to ajust to different carbon levels.
As man realseases the carbon over a relatively short hundred or so years it causes inbalance quickly.
The idea of a carbon tax is to get people to think twice before they use/release carbon and add to any imbalance.


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 2, 2012)

What a load of croc poo. Crococdiles are from the Top End , the croc farm should source it's
food locally not freight it from down south. In this case the carbon tax may
wake up this idiot to use a more environmentally friendly feeding regime. Which
would mean the tax (in this case) is working because it makes people switch to more appropriate behaviour.
I can't believe this bloke is having a sook in the first place, he gets his crocs for free from the traps in the
harbour, sounds like the more money you have the less you want to spend.


----------



## Renenet (Sep 2, 2012)

Wonder if this farmer has looked into shooting feral animals as a source of food? I have no idea if that would affect the quality of the skins, but surely it would have to be cheaper for him, as well as helping the local environment. A win-win.


----------

